# What rip software can be used for a cannon TM-200



## Teeshprint (Sep 30, 2019)

Hi I have just bought a Cannon imagePROGRAF TM-200 Printer and am looking for a rip software. I need this software for printing of films with half tone and spot colour designs and have just found out that colourgate is not compatible with this model and I'm struggling to find one that is. If anyone can help me with this I will be hugely grateful


----------



## Reymond (Oct 26, 2016)

Teeshprint said:


> Hi I have just bought a Cannon imagePROGRAF TM-200 Printer and am looking for a rip software. I need this software for printing of films with half tone and spot colour designs and have just found out that colourgate is not compatible with this model and I'm struggling to find one that is. If anyone can help me with this I will be hugely grateful


I know I have more rip software for what you want to do. but his printer is not suitable for what you want to do. 


*The printers below are suitable for your work:*
;FOCUSCTS=Lawson Focus CTS
;TIFO1200=TIFF Output 1200dpi
;TIFO4800=TIFF Output 4800dpi
;IPF510=Canon IPF-510
;CN510SEP=Canon IPF510 Separations
;CANPF605=Canon iPF-605
;CN605SEP=Canon iPF-605 Separations
;IPF610=Canon IPF-610
;CN610SEP=Canon IPF-610 Separations
;CIPF650=Canon iPF650 PS
;CN650SEP=Canon IPF650 Separations
;CIPF655=Canon iPF655 PS
;CN655SEP=Canon IPF655 Separations
;CIPF670S=Canon iPF-670 Separations
;CIPF671S=Canon iPF-671 Separations
;CIPF680S=Canon iPF-680 Separations
;IPF710=Canon IPF-710
;CN710SEP=Canon IPF710 Separations
;CIPF750=Canon iPF750 PS
;CN750SEP=Canon IPF750 Separations
;CIPF755=Canon iPF755 PS
;CN755SEP=Canon IPF755 Separations
;CIPF770S=Canon iPF-770 Separations
;CIPF771S=Canon iPF-771 Separations
;CIPF780S=Canon iPF-780 Separations
;CIPF810=Canon iPF810 PS
;CN810SEP=Canon IPF810 Separations
;CIPF815=Canon iPF815 PS
;CN815SEP=Canon IPF815 Separations
;CIPF820=Canon iPF820 PS
;CN820SEP=Canon IPF820 Separations
;CIPF825=Canon iPF825 PS
;CN825SEP=Canon IPF825 Separations
;CIPF840S=Canon iPF-840 Separations
;CANLP17=Canon LP17
;CLP17SEP=Canon LP17 Separations
;E10000SP=Epson 10000 Separations
;E10600SP=Epson 10600 Separations
;E11880SP=Epson 11880 Separations
;EP1900SB=Epson 1900 Sublimation
;E3800SEP=Epson 3800 Separations
;E3880SEP=Epson 3880 Separations
;EP4400CL=Epson 4400 Color
;E4400SEP=Epson 4400 Separations
;EP4400SB=Epson 4400 Sublimation
;EP4450CL=Epson 4450 Color
;E4450SEP=Epson 4450 Separations
;EP4450SB=Epson 4450 Sublimation
;E4800COL=Epson 4800 Color
;E4800SEP=Epson 4800 Separations
;EP4800SB=Epson 4800 Sublimation
;E4880SEP=Epson 4880 Separations
;EP4880SB=Epson 4880 Sublimation
;E4900CO=Epson 4900 Color
;E4900SEP=Epson 4900 Separations
;E4900SUB=Epson 4900 Sublimation
;E7400SEP=Epson 7400 Separations
;E7450SEP=Epson 7450 Separations
;E7700COL=Epson 7700 Color
;E7700SEP=Epson 7700 Separations
;E7800COL=Epson 7800 Color
;E7800SEP=Epson 7800 Separations
;E7880SEP=Epson 7880 Separations
;EP7890CO=Epson 7890 Color
;E7890SEP=Epson 7890 Separations
;E7900CO=Epson 7900 Color
;E7900SEP=Epson 7900 Separations
;E9400SEP=Epson 9400 Separations
;E9450SEP=Epson 9450 Separations
;E9700COL=Epson 9700 Color
;E9700SEP=Epson 9700 Separations
;E9800COL=Epson 9800 Color
;E9800SEP=Epson 9800 Separations
;E9880COL=Epson 9880 Color
;E9880SEP=Epson 9880 Separations
;EP9890CO=Epson 9890 Color
;E9890SEP=Epson 9890 Separations
;E9900CO=Epson 9900 Color
;E9900SEP=Epson 9900 Separations
;EPS1430S=Epson Artisan 1430 Separations
;STYL1520=Epson Color Stylus 1520
;STYL3000=Epson Color Stylus 3000
;EPD120SB=Epson D120 Sublimation
;E14000SP=Epson ET-14000 Separations
;ET7750SE=Epson ET-7750 Separations
;E1300SP=Epson L1300 Separations
;EPSL1800=Epson L1800 Separations
;EP400SP=Epson P400 Separations
;STYL1400=Epson Photo Stylus 1400
;STYL1410=Epson Photo Stylus 1410
;STYL2200=Epson Photo Stylus 2200
;STYL2880=Epson Photo Stylus 2880
;STYL1800=Epson Photo Stylus R1800
;STYL1900=Epson Photo Stylus R1900
;STYL2400=Epson Photo Stylus R2400
;ER2000SP=Epson R2000 Separations
;ER3000SP=Epson R3000 Separations
;ESCB6SEP=Epson SC-B60xx Separations
;E10KSEP=Epson SC-P10000 Separation
;E20KSEP=Epson SC-P20000 Separation
;ESCP400S=Epson SC-P400 Separations
;E5000SEP=Epson SC-P5000 Separations
;E6000SEP=Epson SC-P6000 Separations
;SP600SEP=Epson SC-P600 Separations
;E7000SEP=Epson SC-P7000 Separations
;E8000SEP=Epson SC-P8000 Separations
;SP800SEP=Epson SC-P800 Separations
;E9000SEP=Epson SC-P9000 Separations
;ESEP3000=Epson SC-T3000 Separations
;ESCT3000=Epson SC-T3000 Series
;ESEP3200=Epson SC-T3200 Separations
;ESCT3200=Epson SC-T3200 Series
;ESEP3270=Epson SC-T3270 Separations
;ESEP5000=Epson SC-T5000 Separations
;ESCT5000=Epson SC-T5000 Series
;ESE5200D=Epson SC-T5200D Separations
;ESC5200D=Epson SC-T5200D Series
;ESEP5200=Epson SC-T5200 Separations
;ESCT5200=Epson SC-T5200 Series
;ESEP5270=Epson SC-T5270 Separations
;ESEP7000=Epson SC-T7000 Separations
;ESCT7000=Epson SC-T7000 Series
;ESE7200D=Epson SC-T7200D Separations
;ESC7200D=Epson SC-T7200D Series
;ESEP7200=Epson SC-T7200 Separations
;ESCT7200=Epson SC-T7200 Series
;ESEP7270=Epson SC-T7270 Separations
;EPS1100=Epson Stylus 1100
;EPS1500S=Epson Stylus Photo 1500W Seps
;Sty4000=Epson Stylus Pro 4000 PS
;STY7600F=Epson Stylus Pro 7600 - Full
;STY9600F=Epson Stylus Pro 9600 - Full
;EPWF7015=Epson WF-7015 Separations
;EPWF70XX=Epson WF-70xx Separations
;EPWF75XX=Epson WF-75xx Separations
;MRJ900SP=Mutoh RJ-900 Separations
;M90XSEPS=Mutoh RJ-90X Separations
;MV1324SE=Mutoh VJ-1324 Separations
;M1638WXS=Mutoh VJ-1638WX Separations
;MV1638XS=Mutoh VJ-1638X Separations
;MJV628SP=Mutoh VJ-628 Separations
;ROQ=ROQ
;ECOJET=ECOJET
;RGX7000F=Ricoh GX-7000 Separations
;RGX7000S=Ricoh GX-7000 Sublimation
;RGX3300F=Ricoh GXe-3300 Separations
;RGX3300S=Ricoh GXe-3300 Sublimation
;RGX7700F=Ricoh GXe-7700 Separations
;RGE7700S=Ricoh GXe-7700 Sublimation
;RSG3110F=Ricoh SG 3110 Separations
;RSG3110S=Ricoh SG 3110 Sublimation
;TSG7100S=Ricoh SG 7100 Sublimation
;RRS640RS=Roland RS-640 RSS
;VP540RSS=Roland VP540 RSS
;EXP1500W=Epson XP-15000W Separations


All about your printer:
https://ugp01.c-ij.com/ij/webmanual/Manual/All/TM-200/EN/CNT/cnt_print01_1_w.html


----------



## jimdtg (Oct 29, 2013)

Teeshprint said:


> Hi I have just bought a Cannon imagePROGRAF TM-200 Printer and am looking for a rip software. I need this software for printing of films with half tone and spot colour designs and have just found out that colourgate is not compatible with this model and I'm struggling to find one that is. If anyone can help me with this I will be hugely grateful


You should contact Canon tech support to ask what proper RIP as you need. Flexi, Wasatch and ColorGate support your printer, but they don't have any specific for film output.


----------



## Dluna (Aug 4, 2021)

Teeshprint said:


> Hi I have just bought a Cannon imagePROGRAF TM-200 Printer and am looking for a rip software. I need this software for printing of films with half tone and spot colour designs and have just found out that colourgate is not compatible with this model and I'm struggling to find one that is. If anyone can help me with this I will be hugely grateful


At my workplace we just started using same model for screen printing positive films, and PrintFab pro XL is working just fine with canon tm200, PrintFab | Printer Driver & RIP

Make sure to get the ProXL version as this is the only one with support for color seps...


----------

